# How mamod do it.



## rickharris (Jun 10, 2008)

A how it's made video showing Mamod traction engine construction.

[youtube=425,350]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V9c83qO08HM&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V9c83qO08HM&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Speedy (Jun 10, 2008)

that was awsome! thank you for posting this 8)
I enjoyed it allot.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Jun 11, 2008)

They make it look easy....great video


----------



## mklotz (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm confused. I've always seen it spelled "Mamod", not "Manond". Have I been misspelling it all these years?


----------



## rickharris (Jun 11, 2008)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> I'm confused. I've always seen it spelled "Mamod", not "Manond". Have I been misspelling it all these years?



Sorry My fault too many fingers on this hand.

Mamod it is. Still interesting though!


----------



## rake60 (Jun 11, 2008)

Great Video!

Thanks for posting it!

Rick


----------

